# I have a FUNGUS in my head!



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I went to the doctor (again) and compliained of my face and ear hurting. After she examined me she told me I have FUNGUS growing on the outside of my eardrum! She said I would have gotten it from swimming in dirty water. I told her I haven't gone swimming in way over three months, and that was a pool. She said she had no idea then. I told her I have Fibro, and she said maybe that was it!Anyone else got fungus in their heads???Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never had this personally, but I have heard of others getting fungal infections in their sinuses, on their feet (athlete's foot), and any number of other places. I guess if you think about it, it's the same as any other infection - a bacteria gets in there, and starts reproducing, boom you've got a bacterial infection. Same with a virus, and apparently, same with a fungus! Who knew? Did she put you on medication to clear it up? I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

No, no fungus here Laurie. I'm glad your doctor finally identified what's been causing you the pain in your ear and face though.


----------

